

Hyperspace: instant-on netbook OS: review by Engadget - gravitycop
http://rodstocks.com/technology/phoenix-technologies-hyperspace-instant-on-os-review

======
icey
Or if you have a distaste for linkjacking:
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/12/phoenix-technologies-
hype...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/12/phoenix-technologies-hyperspace-
instant-on-os-review/)

~~~
gravitycop
Thank you. Yes, I should have used the engadget link.

